# [b]What Is The Best Charger[/b]



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

What Charger Would You Buy If You Where To Buy One[[why]].What Ones Do You Think Are The Best[[why]]


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Checkpoint would my first choice, "ICE" would be second and 989 would be third. The 989 gets a better rating from me because you don't need a power supply.


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

Duratrax ICE. Low price and high quality. Tons of features you normally only see on higher priced units.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

You just cant beat a CE gfx! Its a cycling dream! My next choice is a spintec icc. With the new ibs blowing up. This is the only charger that will tell you what each individual cell is doing. I own both. And love them both.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

jenzo, how is the ICC, does it give false readings or false peaks like the first units did? or has it been fixed.


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I run mine on celcius. It works fine. The next update will have a lipo mode. The only company with FREE updates.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

jenzorace said:


> I run mine on celcius. It works fine. The next update will have a lipo mode. The only company with FREE updates.


Im with ya...when I had an ICC I left it in celcius mode and neve had an issue...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Turbo 35 GFX is by far the best....


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

CDW35 said:


> Turbo 35 GFX is by far the best....


I second that.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

Cant be the old turbo 35bl. Especially since they go used for around $150. Another great choice is the Pulsar Comp. I/II. The pulsar competition 2 would be my choice if i was to buy one new off the shelf.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

RCRacer45s said:


> Cant be the old turbo 35bl. Especially since they go used for around $150. Another great choice is the Pulsar Comp. I/II. The pulsar competition 2 would be my choice if i was to buy one new off the shelf.


you can find a Turbo 35 GFX for around 200 dollars! :thumbsup:


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

The best charger is the one you own. :hat: 
Hard to beat the Ice or the Pulsar.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

It depends on what you need to do with it. I have two ICE chargers,which are great but they are twice the size of my TRITON JR.s and don't have a backlight. If you run lipo's the TRITON JR. or the ORION chargers work great. They are small backlit and in inexpensive compaired to a GFX or Checkpoint.Which means you can buy TWO! If you run Brushless you won't have the need for a motor run feature.Which means you will usally run a lipo and Brushless for a GO FAST combo and will only need to charge batterys. I have owned a lot of chargers and the TRITON JR. is great. I am thinking of selling the ICE and TRITON JR. chargers and getting 4 of the ORION AVIONTICS ADVANTAGE chargers.They are the same as the TRITON JR. just in a thin black case.They will fit in my pit box better because they are a little smaller.They also LOOK really COOL.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

The Best charger is the ICE and no one can complain about the ICE.
$120.00 for the best charger you ever owned.
Charge
Discharge
Cycle
Motor Run in
Does up to 4cell Lipo


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

L4OvalRacer said:


> The Best charger is the ICE and no one can complain about the ICE.
> $120.00 for the best charger you ever owned.
> Charge
> Discharge
> ...


I like the Ice, but it is not MY best charger. The thing I dont like is the 10 amp discharge. So, the cycle feature is useless for what I need it to do.

The checkpoint charger I hear has a 30 amp "pulse" discharge, which wouldn't be to bad....


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I've had several and my favorites are:

1) Team CheckPoint 1030 -- awsome unit. It does a super job with LiPo packs (charging the pack as well as the individual cells to balance it). 

2) Turbo 35 GFX (now has LiPo ability).

3) Spintec I.C.C. -- also rock solid and never had an issue. Plus has the FREE downloadable software updates.

4) LRP Pulsar Competition -- this was also a rock-solid bullet-proof charger.


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

L4OvalRacer said:


> The Best charger is the ICE and no one can complain about the ICE.
> $120.00 for the best charger you ever owned.
> Charge
> Discharge
> ...


No backlight!,for us blind old farts.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My Pit Bull is backlit & pretty small. I don't use it to discharge so it works fine for me. I also own a ICE, but its kinda overkill for what I run.


----------

